# Is there a way to remove watermarks from Jpegs?



## mojoe_24 (Nov 5, 2011)

So I had computer troubles a couple months ago and I lost a days worth of shots.  I have a few of the files saved as JPegs but there are watermarks on them.  Is there any way to remove the watermark?


----------



## mojoe_24 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, I ended up finding the original files so this isn't necessarily needed anymore.  Can't figure out how to lock it though.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to LR Forums, mojoe.  I am glad you found your originals.

Can you explain what you mean by "lock it though"?


----------



## mojoe_24 (Nov 7, 2011)

I meant how to lock the thread.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 12, 2011)

No need to worry about locking the thread mojoe.  I'm glad you found them!

In answer to your question, in case anyone else comes across this in future, there isn't a way of removing a watermark without manually retouching it out.  Otherwise there would be no point watermarking your images, as other people could remove them too!


----------



## mojoe_24 (Nov 13, 2011)

I figured that, but on the little preview of hte files it didn't show the watermark so I was unsure.  Unless I just didn't notice the watermark.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 13, 2011)

Mojoe, the preview is only a jpeg within Lightroom, the watermark is applied to exported files.


----------

